
Xkcd: RIP John Conway - rbanffy
https://xkcd.com/2293/
======
gus_massa
Was this a known starting point? Or Randall Munroe just discovered this in two
days?

~~~
ddrdrck_
Hum ... it is obviously "just" animated art even if the last sequence is a
well known pattern I think.

Very beautiful and sensible in any case.

~~~
gus_massa
I assumed that it was real, because it is xkcd. Now I tried it in
[https://playgameoflife.com/](https://playgameoflife.com/) and it works! It
works because it is xkcd!

I can't find a simulator with a permalink. It would be nice if someone knows
one, because copiying the initial pattern is very error prone.

~~~
olvy0
There's one here: [https://www.mixingmetaphors.dev/conways-game-of-
life/](https://www.mixingmetaphors.dev/conways-game-of-life/)

~~~
gus_massa
Thanks [https://www.mixingmetaphors.dev/conways-game-of-
life/?snap=o...](https://www.mixingmetaphors.dev/conways-game-of-
life/?snap=o!NSUhEUg!c!JCAY*AD-
WDaj!O0lEQVQoU2NkYGD4zwAC_yEUGDAyQigUSZAgSBFpkjCjobogxv7__x9sDE47Yfag0QgHoRsLMpBs1wIA_zwq__WbcZY!ASUVORK5CYII$)

It would be nice to be able to select the size of the grid in that site. It
was difficult to fit all the figure there.

------
zrth
Try it yourself: [https://www.mixingmetaphors.dev/conways-game-of-
life/?snap=o...](https://www.mixingmetaphors.dev/conways-game-of-
life/?snap=o!NSUhEUg!c!JCAY*AD-
WDaj!PUlEQVQoU5WOSQ4AIAgDh_8_GlNjCXjSC2XrEkDiogaIhnXUUsPf0dJmbfmEtNyxmrL2uXGQepj-
WCmf0y4UXhoAzLOqBw!BJRU5ErkJggg$$)

------
zowanet
Beautiful.

